# One way of using a derelict train yard in the Scottish countryside



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really something, Andrew. Thanks for the link....


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Methinks there was a lot of computer tinkering for many of the shots--such as from rib to rib on that boxcar with the roof missing. 

Larry


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

No Tinkering, it's TRIALS RIDING. I've been Mountain Biking for 22years and have friends that are Trials Riders, it real. Trials Riding started out negotiating boulders, hopping boulder to boulder. In competition you were judged by time through the course and docked points for putting a foot down. It's progressed to what you see in the video, the new guys are fantastic athletes!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, I'm in awe. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats some SICK trails riding! Keep in mind that all these shots required meticulus planning and set ups. The shots probably took several days to set up, practice then film but the rider is Top Shelf all the way.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never understood how these guys live long enough to get good at what they do. Any one of these stunts would be fatal, or at least crippling, if the slightest thing went wrong.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I would have broke a leg doing the power slide in the first few seconds of the video..... 
That man has some skills.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow, I have this suspicion that Vic put himself in the emergency room a time or three attempting silmilar stunts in his mountain biking days.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 19 Aug 2011 08:53 PM 
Somehow, I have this suspicion that Vic put himself in the emergency room a time or three attempting silmilar stunts in his mountain biking days. 

Not a chance ...trials riders are an alien species even in the tweaked world of cycling. I simply cannot do these skills, I'm way to big for one thing . Im what they call a Clydsedale class rider. We're slow on the uphill but God help anyone in front of me on the way down. Trails riders are mostly little guys on little bikes they have really unique skills and sense of balance. Its freaky and awe inspiring to watch these guys in action. Somewhere I have a photo of trials great Hans Rey sitting on one of my monster bikes. BTW I put myself in the ER not by trying to emulate Hansy but by trying to emulate riders like Greg Herbold and Bobke. After a 30mph get off that really chewed up my knees elbow and feet I finally admitted I wasn't the next Mammoth Mtn Kamakazi Downhill champ and backed way off on the speed.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

First thing that i thought about was that his bike was missing a dang seat. Then a few seconds later I saw why. Riding on the rails was a pretty cool stability trick. Then riding the cables was just awesome. Have not seen that done with tires on the rims. NICE. I was rather amazed at just how much vertical drop he was able to absorb. I can't absorb the distance from my couch to the floor. Maybe if I rode my bike from the couch to the beer fridge.... HMMMM....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

I am very disappointed in the thread title "One way of using a derelict train yard in the Scottish countryside". If Andrew had looked at the credits at the end and checked the web, he would have found that it is a small operating museum, the Ayrshire Railway Preservation Group. The “new” Scottish Industrial Railway Centre at Dunaskin is a work in progress; visitor facilities are less than one would like them to be, but progress is always dictated by the small number of volunteers who do all the work. Please go to ===> http://arpg.org.uk/wp/


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The title was made to capture people into looking at the thread itself, we all skim the internet and if the title does not seem interesting, we move on (you have 1-3 secs to get a person attention on the internet). So the title did its job.


The yard is in a "derelict" condition (was not used in a long time, and started to fall apart) and I am glad there is a preservation society working on the place. I was just stating that interesting use of the place. 
This bike video has been exploding on the internet giving the place the attention it needs. It has 1.8 MILLION views now. Now more people know about it and hopefully that is a good thing. 


Since I made the post in haste (was a work, saw something cool, had to share it in a quick way), I missed doing the research on the place and should of mentioned something about it.


Doh


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

normally I bash on my generation for not doing much, but this...this makes me proud


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

X-Games meets Trains, what a perfect mix, and I love that song!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

My son Ryan has made quite a career out of trials riding for the past many years.
In fact he invited Danny to ride with him in one of his demos at the Whistler Crankworxs this year.
I always think that it because of my interest in trains, that he always manages to get railway tracks in most of his videos somewhere!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

